# 310Tb Ramp



## Rog

For anyone interested in the 310tb for Hauling a Harley you may already know it's impossible to ride a Harley up the ramp without bottoming out or almost killing yourself. It's steep. It's not fancy but this is my solution and it works well. The angle makes riding up and backing down comfortable. I raised the bottom of the ramp 13 inches with blocks and some car ramps I had. I added a 5 1/2 foot folding ramp from Harbor Freight to the end. There's plenty of room to stow the folding ramp next to the bike along with the blocks.


----------



## deepgfishing

Rog said:


> For anyone interested in the 310tb for Hauling a Harley you may already know it's impossible to ride a Harley up the ramp without bottoming out or almost killing yourself. It's steep. It's not fancy but this is my solution and it works well. The angle makes riding up and backing down comfortable. I raised the bottom of the ramp 13 inches with blocks and some car ramps I had. I added a 5 1/2 foot folding ramp from Harbor Freight to the end. There's plenty of room to stow the folding ramp next to the bike along with the blocks.
> View attachment 9170
> View attachment 9194
> View attachment 9226


I created a different plan mainly because most sites do not offer the room horizontal to the trailer that would allow that much access to get the bike in and out. Have you found sites that give you that much clearance? What do you do if not?


----------



## Rog

deepgfishing said:


> For anyone interested in the 310tb for Hauling a Harley you may already know it's impossible to ride a Harley up the ramp without bottoming out or almost killing yourself. It's steep. It's not fancy but this is my solution and it works well. The angle makes riding up and backing down comfortable. I raised the bottom of the ramp 13 inches with blocks and some car ramps I had. I added a 5 1/2 foot folding ramp from Harbor Freight to the end. There's plenty of room to stow the folding ramp next to the bike along with the blocks.
> View attachment 9170
> View attachment 9194
> View attachment 9226


I created a different plan mainly because most sites do not offer the room horizontal to the trailer that would allow that much access to get the bike in and out. Have you found sites that give you that much clearance? What do you do if not?
[/quote]
I was concerned about that also. So far it has not been an issue with space. Curious what you did.


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY

Rog said:


> 'deepgfishing' said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Rog' said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested in the 310tb for Hauling a Harley you may already know it's impossible to ride a Harley up the ramp without bottoming out or almost killing yourself. It's steep. It's not fancy but this is my solution and it works well. The angle makes riding up and backing down comfortable. I raised the bottom of the ramp 13 inches with blocks and some car ramps I had. I added a 5 1/2 foot folding ramp from Harbor Freight to the end. There's plenty of room to stow the folding ramp next to the bike along with the blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I created a different plan mainly because most sites do not offer the room horizontal to the trailer that would allow that much access to get the bike in and out. Have you found sites that give you that much clearance? What do you do if not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was concerned about that also. So far it has not been an issue with space. Curious what you did.
Click to expand...

I took your idea and made it mine, thanks


----------

